# N schleifen im Steuerstromkreis



## Praktikus (11 April 2006)

Gibt es eine Norm/Vorschrift, die es verbietet den N komplett durchzuschleifen als A2 bei der Schützverdrahtung? Eine Handwerksfirma bemängelt dies in einem unserer Schaltschränke und ich begreife nicht so wirklich was da "falsch" sein sollte?

Welche Vorschriften sind Euch denn da bekannt?

Gruß
praktikus


----------



## lefrog (12 April 2006)

Hallo!

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand währe bei einer 230V Steuerspannung ein Steuertransformator zu empfehlen, wenn nicht sogar vorgeschrieben. 
Wir verwenden grundsätzlich Steuertransformatoren von 400V auf 230V. Bei der 230V Steuerspannung wird dann der Neutralleiter geerdet, oder eben eine Isolationsüberwachung eingebaut. 

Leider ist mir die Norm entfallen, aber ich glaube dieses stand in der DIN VDE 0113. 

Noch was... Die Aderfarben hinter dem 230V Steuertrafo haben wir bei uns auf rot festgesetzt...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## knabi (12 April 2006)

Gegen das Durchschleifen des N-Leiters ist nichts einzuwenden. Es gibt keine Norm, die dies verbietet. Bei uns wird diese Schleife jedoch grundsätzlich mit Doppeladerendhülsen ausgeführt, um beim Auswechseln eines Schützes nicht den N für die nachgeschalteten Schütze zu unterbrechen, da dies zu interessanten Schaltvorgängen führen kann


----------



## Oberchefe (12 April 2006)

> um beim Auswechseln eines Schützes nicht den N für die nachgeschalteten Schütze zu unterbrechen, da dies zu interessanten Schaltvorgängen führen kann


 
Du arbeitest doch hoffentlich nicht unnötigerweise unter Spannung?


----------



## knabi (12 April 2006)

Definiere "Unnötig". Niemand arbeitet unter Spannung, wenn das nicht sein muß. Aber jeder, der aus der Praxis kommt, weiß auch, daß es Situationen gibt, in denen das nötig - und manchmal sogar erlaubt! - ist. 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2006)

Genau, kenne ich auch, dicke Handschuhe an und dann los, sonst steht die Anlage. Natürlich nicht bei 10KW-Motoren  .


----------



## Falcon4 (12 April 2006)

Hi soweit ich das weiß darf der Neutralleiter beim am Aufstellungsort benutzt werden aber nur in Absprache mit dem Kunden.
Je nachdem wie umfangreich die Steuerung ist sollte man aber schon auf einen Steuertrafo setzen.
Auf einen STeuertrafo kann verzichtet werden:
- für kleine , einfache Ausrütungen. Als einfach gelten Ausrüstungen mit einem Motorstarter mit höchstens zwei äusseren Steuergeräten. (ALs Steuergerät gelten auch Tasterkombinationen/ Tableaus mit Leuchtmeldern Displays) 
- HAushalts- und ähnliche Maschinen die überwiegend nach der VDE-Gruppe 7 Gebrauchsgeräte/Arbeitsgeräte gebaut sind
-sonstige Maschinen für die ggf. in C-Normen auf besondere STeuertrafos verzichten wird. z.b. Maschinen der Gebäudeausrüstung.
Frei nach VDE Scrhiftenreihe 26 Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen.

Also ich würde definitiv das vorher mit dem Kunden abklären.
In einer Firma hatten wir mal einen Fragekatalog zur Anschlusssituation da könnte man sowas ja eh mit abklären.


----------



## MRT (13 April 2006)

Hallo!

Was hat den der Steuertransformator mit den durchschleifen eines N zu tun?

Und normalerweise werden nur die 24V - auf Masse gelegt.


----------



## lefrog (13 April 2006)

Hallo!

Ich denke wir sollten definieren was nun der Fragesteller mit durchschleifen meint...

Schleife ich den N von einem Schütz zum anderen oder Schleife ich den N von der Einspeisung als Bezugspotential für eine Steuerspannung in die Anlage?

Ersteres ist sicherlich kein Problem, zweites wird durch die Norm ab einer gewissen Baugröße der Anlage schlicht verboten. Der Einsatz eines Steuertransformators ist dann vorgeschrieben. Gleich welche Spannung dieser Steuertrafo liefert, auf der Sekundärseite entweder einpolig erden oder eine Isolationsüberwachung einbauen. Das erden hat unter anderem den Grund, das bei einem Fehler (z.B. Erdschluß) ein so großer Strom fließen kann, dass die Sicherungseinrichtung (in der Regel Sicherung) ansprechen kann. Solch ein Fehler würde sicherlich auch durch eine Isolationsüberwachung erkannt werden. 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Falcon4 (14 April 2006)

DA  habe ich mich wohl etwas verhauen ich dachte es geht um die nutzung eines Steuertrafos bzw. das er nicht genutzt wurde. Sprich das der N aus dem speisendem Netz mit benutzt wurde.
Hm naja das mit dem Durchschleifen des N´s am Schütz ist in gewisser weise schon so eine Sache. Als HErsteller würde ich es auch immer so machen, als instandhalter jedoch hätte ich lieber jedes einzelne schütz auf einer Klemme, dann können alle folgende Schütze nicht wild rum flattern wenn eins gewechselt würde. Was ja eigentlich eh nicht sein dürfte weil man ja nur an spannungsfreien Anlagen arbeiten darf, aber die Praxis doch immer wieder andere beispile zeigt.


----------



## Peter31 (15 April 2006)

Hallo Falcon,

 Das Verdrahten des Nulleiters auf Klemmen hört sich in der Theorie ganz gut an. Doch wenn in einem Schaltschrank 20 Koppelrelais und diese Steuern nochmals 20 Schütze an, benötigt man für die Klemmen alleine schon einen Platz von ca 20cm. Es wird auch vom Kunden oft vorgeschrieben wieviel Platzreserve im Schrank vorhanden sein muß. Und oft handelt es sich nicht um 20 Relais/Schütze sondern um mehr und ein neuer Schrank kostet schon wieder Geld. Auch gibt es bei CAD Programmen die sogenannte Zwangsverdrahtung und so ziemlich alle Abnehmer bestehen darauf , das ein jeder Draht genauso verlegt wird wie es in der Doku steht, wegen Fehlersuche und so. Darum würde ich an deiner Stelle, wie schon knabi schrieb, das ganze mit Twin Aderendhülsen verdrahten.

 mfg Peter


----------



## Falcon4 (15 April 2006)

JA das meinte ich ja! Und das die Adern/LEitungen/Kabel so liegen wie in der Doku sollte ja eigentlich selbstverständlich sein. Und mit den Twin-Hülsen ist das ja schon ne gute Sache.


----------



## Schibi (16 April 2006)

Hi Leute,

erst mal frohe Ostern !!!

Also in der Firma wo ich früher gearbeitet habe, haben wir den N als Ringverdrahtung ausgelegt. Soll heißen, vom Steuertrafo zum ersten Schütz, dann an alle anderen Schütze und vom letzten Schütz wieder zum Steuertrafo. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das heute noch erlaubt ist !!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rofang (20 Januar 2017)

Praktikus schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Norm/Vorschrift, die es verbietet den N komplett durchzuschleifen als A2 bei der Schützverdrahtung? Eine Handwerksfirma bemängelt dies in einem unserer Schaltschränke und ich begreife nicht so wirklich was da "falsch" sein sollte?
> 
> Welche Vorschriften sind Euch denn da bekannt?
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich hier jetzt Leichenfledderei betreibe, das Thema kam ähnlich bei uns auf.

Diskussionsgrund (siehe Anhang):
Muss für das Relais des Thermokontaktes ein separater N-Leiter vom Block gezogen werden oder nicht? Es wird kontrovers diskutiert und von "Ja!" über "vielleicht" bis hin zu "Nein!" ist alles vorhanden ;-)
Da ich auf eure Antworten gespannt bin lasse ich die Argumente die schon angeführt wurden hier weg.

Gruß Rofang


----------



## Hesse (20 Januar 2017)

Ich würde das so überhaupt nicht machen.
  Wenn es aber zwingende  Gründe dafür gibt, muss in diesen Fall:

   für den N von 235K1 klar die Zugehörigkeit zu 235F1 erkennbar sein.
  Dieser darf nicht von 235Q1 kommen.
   Eine Isolationsmessung vom Kreis 235F1 wäre sonst auch sehr schwer durchführbar.



Rofang schrieb:


> von "Ja!" über "vielleicht" bis hin zu "Nein!" ist alles vorhanden


  Meine Antwort: Der A2 von 235K1  muss von x1:2 separat gezogen werden

  P.S schönes Diskussion Thema  für‘s Wochenende …..


----------



## holgermaik (20 Januar 2017)

> Muss für das Relais des Thermokontaktes ein separater N-Leiter vom Block gezogen werden oder nicht?


Ganz klares Nein.

Ob das jetzt schön ist wie du das verdrahtest ist erstmal ohne Wertung.
Auch der Einwand mit der Isolationsmessung ist sicher angebracht. aber auch subjektiv.

Es  gibt jedenfalls keine Vorschrift, die aussagt wo der N verbunden werden  muss. Das einzige worauf du achten musst, ist das du keine unzulässige  Querschnittsverjüngung und damit eine Überlastung des N Leiters hast.

Holger


----------



## hucki (20 Januar 2017)

Da es sich um verschiedene Stromkreise handelt, muss ab der gemeinsamen Nutzungsstelle der Querschnitt mindestens der Summe der Einzelabsicherungen besser der übergeordneten gemeinsamen Absicherung entsprechen, da mehrere Ströme zusammen kommen können, die ihre einzelne Absicherung noch nicht auslösen.


----------



## Rofang (23 Januar 2017)

Schön zu sehen dass es hier ebenfalls keine einhellige Meinung dazu gibt.

Danke erstmal für das Feedback. 

@Hesse

Ist die Eindeutigkeit in der VDE/Norm gefordert und wenn ja in welcher? Würde das dann in unsere Diskussionen einfließen lassen.

Gruß Rofang


----------



## MSB (23 Januar 2017)

Eindeutig ist da gar nichts ... es ist eher wieder das, was man "Interpretationsspielraum" nennt

Die (hier vermutlich relevante) VDE0113/VDE0660-600-1 macht ledglich Aussagen zum Querschnitt, das ist das was "hucki" im Prinzip andeutet.
Die VDE0113 stellt es prinzipiell auch frei ganze Abschnitte auf Isolation zu prüfen, und nicht einzelne Sicherungsabgänge.

Die einzige Norm, die eine ziemlich eindeutige Zuordnung des Neutralleiters fordert wäre z.B. 0100-718 (Öffentliche Einrichtungen/Arbeitsstätten), hier aber explizit auf Haupt bzw. Unterverteilungen bezogen.
bzw. die 0100-420, hier aber ebenfalls nur auf eine handvoll Spezielle Räume (Brandrisiko, unersetzbare Güter ...) bezogen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Hesse (23 Januar 2017)

Rofang schrieb:


> @Hesse Ist die Eindeutigkeit in der VDE/Norm gefordert und wenn ja in welcher?


  Von der § Welt ist es so wie @MSB es schreibt.
  Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben „Meine Antwort“
  Die begründet sich darin:
  Einige unserer Kunden fordern dies in ihrem Lasterhaft, somit ist dies bei uns Standard.
  In Anlagen wo *Ich* der Bestimmter bin: „Wir es so gemacht“
  So mal der Mehraufwand einfach sehr  gering ist, der Nutzen jedoch hoch.
  Und jeder der nicht nur auf dem Papier Drähte zieht, sondern auch real an der Anlage schraubt weis diese  so auch  zu schätzen.
  Befürworter sind mit Sicherheit:
  - Instandhalter, die Wiederholungsprüfungen machen müssen. 
  - Elektriker, die FI- Fehler suchen müssen.
  - Personen die schon mal die Rückspannung gespürt haben von einem Draht der eigentlich Spannungsfrei  hätte sein sollen.


----------



## Captain Future (23 Januar 2017)

Wer hat schon einen N-Leiter im Schaltschrank an A2 von Schützen und Koppelrelais ?
Die Frage stellt sich in der Praxis erst garnicht weil man einen Steuertrafo für die Steuerspannung hat.

Und wenn man es schon so macht dann nimmt man für das Relais nicht die Spannung vom Hauptkontakt sondern
die gleiche Steuerspannung wie am 235Q1 und dann stellt sich die Frage auch nicht.

Das ist aber nur ein Beispiel oder macht ihr das in der Realität wirklich so ?


----------



## Hesse (23 Januar 2017)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Und wenn man es schon so macht dann nimmt man für das Relais nicht die Spannung vom Hauptkontakt sondern
> die gleiche Steuerspannung wie am 235Q1 und dann stellt sich die Frage auch nicht.



  Dann kommt jetzt vom  @Rofang sicher gleich der berechtigte Einwand:
  Dann darf die Leistung(Motor) und der TK Kontakt extern nicht in einem (normalen) Kabel geführt werden,
  wegen verschiedener Stromkreise in einem Kabel  …..


----------



## Captain Future (23 Januar 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> Dann kommt jetzt vom  @Rofang sicher gleich der berechtigte Einwand:
> Dann darf die Leistung(Motor) und der TK Kontakt extern nicht in einem (normalen) Kabel geführt werden,
> wegen verschiedener Stromkreise in einem Kabel  …..



wo hast du das her ? 
Wieso sind zB. bei Sinamics Antrieben Leistung 400VAC und 24VDC zB. für die Bremse in einem Kabel 
Und was ist ein normales Kabel ?

Die Isolierung der Adern / Kabel muß nur für die höchste Spannung ausgelegt sein


----------



## Rofang (24 Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen,

da wir nicht nach 60204 bauen müssen, setzen wir auch keinen Steuertrafo ein.
Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden, hier wird aus kostengründen auf einen Steuertrafo verzichtet.

Weiterhin wäre es mir prinzipiell auch lieber alles von der Steuerkette zu nehmen. Würde auch die Disskusion um getrennte N-Leiter beenden.
Jedoch sind die Installateuere (ständig wechselnd) damit überfordert, dass z.B. bei einem Pumpentausch ggf. zwei Sicherungen ausgeschaltet werden müssen. Leider kam es dadurch auch schon zu Elektrounfällen.

Mein Leiblingshinweis auf die 5 Sicherheitsregeln spielt da leider keine Rolle.

Zum Kabel:
Man kann, wie Captain Future schon schrieb, ohne Probleme mehrere Spannungen in einem Kabel verlegen, die Isolierung muss jedoch auf die höchste Spannung ausgelegt sein.
Aber auch an dieser Stelle herrscht hier zu viel Angst vor dem "Fachpersonal" und dass diese dann ggf. Bauteile zerstören wenn die nicht aufpassen. 
Ich persönlich finde das solche leute nix an irgendwas mit Storm zu suchen haben. 

Ich muss einfach mit den Umständen leben..

Gruß Rofang

P.S. Vielen Dank für euer Feedback


----------



## Captain Future (24 Januar 2017)

Rofang schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> da wir nicht nach 60204 bauen müssen, setzen wir auch keinen Steuertrafo ein.
> Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden, hier wird aus kostengründen auf einen Steuertrafo verzichtet.
> ...



Ja so ist das leider in der Praxis bzw. im echten Leben.
Mit Fachpersonal ist das auch so eine Sache. ;-)



MRT schrieb:


> Und normalerweise werden nur die 24V - auf Masse gelegt.



Auch eine nicht richtige Antwort. 
Bei einem Steuertrafo / Netzteil wird immer *ein* *Bein* geerdet oder eine Isolationsüberwachung eingesetzt.
Früher waren bei den Stadtwerken die großen Transformatoren in Dreieck-Schaltung und eine Phase wurde geerdet. 
Alle 6 - 8 Wochen wurden die Erdung der Phasen gewechselt L1->L2->L3

Das hat sich zum Glück mit Einführung der Sternschaltung geändert.


----------



## MSB (24 Januar 2017)

Rofang schrieb:


> da wir nicht nach 60204 bauen müssen


Danke, das du das noch geklärt hast, das erklärt natürlich deine vergleichsweise grundsätzliche Auslegung der Sache.

Jetzt müsste also folglich vom "Rofang" noch geklärt werden, welcher Norm sein Zeuch denn später nal entsprechen muss,
bzw. daraus folgend dann die Frage ob der "N" dann auch der Einspeise-Neutralleiter oder der "gemeinsame Leiter" nach dem Trafo ist bzw. sein darf.


----------



## Rofang (25 Januar 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> Danke, das du das noch geklärt hast, das erklärt natürlich deine vergleichsweise grundsätzliche Auslegung der Sache.
> 
> Jetzt müsste also folglich vom "Rofang" noch geklärt werden, welcher Norm sein Zeuch denn später nal entsprechen muss,
> bzw. daraus folgend dann die Frage ob der "N" dann auch der Einspeise-Neutralleiter oder der "gemeinsame Leiter" nach dem Trafo ist bzw. sein darf.



Wir bauen/planen nach 61439 und diversen VDE teilen.
Wie gesagt Steuertrafo wird nicht eingesetzt, da keine uns betreffende Norm dies vorgibt. Man ruht sich da auch gerne auf einer Analyse des TÜV aus, die ich jedoch noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen habe.

Weiterhin meine Dank für das Rege Feedback!


----------



## Hesse (25 Januar 2017)

Captain Future schrieb:


> wo hast du das her ?Wieso sind zB. bei Sinamics Antrieben Leistung 400VAC und 24VDC zB. für die Bremse in einem Kabel Und was ist ein normales Kabel ?


  Kommt bei uns bzw. unsern Kunden  so nicht vor.
  Entweder getrennte Kabel oder das Spezielle Kabel wo die Leistungsadern von den restlichen extra abgeschirmt sind.
  Da es nachvollziehbare Gründe unsere Kunden sind, verschiedener Stromkreise (& Spannungen)
  Nicht in einem Kabel zu verlegen ist das von uns auch so „Übernommen worden“ auch ohne extra 
  EU Norm dazu . Oder ist es jetzt auch schon verboten besser als die Norm zu sein?
  Ein Grund hat @Rofang oben schon genannt.
  Ein Zweiter ist:
  Kommt es zu einem mechanischen Kabelschaden an einer Leitung in der  Steuerspannung (egal ob 24 oder 230V)   und 230/400 V in einem verlegt wurden, kann der Schaden dadurch sehr hoch werden.
  Außerdem ist der Ausfall dann nicht nur lokal auf diesem Zweig der Anlage.


----------



## MSB (25 Januar 2017)

@Hesse
Mit S120 und Servoantriebstechnik wird hier jetzt aber von komplett anderen Welten gesprochen.
Hier ist es dann so, das der Antrieb 2 Stecker hat, 1x "Leistung", 1x Messystem, bei Siemens üblicherweise DriveClique o.ä.
Ist bei den Geschichten dann halt einfach so, seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten.

Wobei du mit deinem Einwand "Kommt es zu einem mechanischen Kabelschaden an einer Leitung in der  Steuerspannung", natürlich absolut 100 Prozentig in Schwarze triffst.
Ich hatte so einen ähnlich gelagerten Fall mal mit einem Ventilator mit Thermokontakt, Ventilator mit FU, Thermokontakt mit 24V, allerdings getrennte Kabel.
Wicklungsschaden am Ventilator, Motorspannung bzw. Zwischenkreisspannung FU auf die 24V, ca. 15000€ DE-Baugruppen, CPU, alles nur noch mehr oder weniger ein schwarzer Klumpen Edelkohle.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Hesse (25 Januar 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> Mit S120 und Servoantriebstechnik wird hier jetzt aber von komplett anderen Welten gesprochen.


  Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Hier kann man auch dann FU, Kabel & Motor als eine Einheit betrachten.
  Wenn es hier dann zu dem „Kabelfehler“ kommt trifft es halt „NUR“ FU und Motor/Geber


----------



## Captain Future (25 Januar 2017)

Ich finde es auch besser wenn man getrennte Leitungen für Motor, Bremse und-/ oder TK verlegt.
Und bei einem TK haben wir auch kein einfaches Relais aber das muß ich das ja nicht näher erklären.



MSB schrieb:


> @Hesse
> Mit S120 und Servoantriebstechnik wird hier jetzt aber von komplett anderen Welten gesprochen.
> Hier ist es dann so, das der Antrieb 2 Stecker hat, 1x "Leistung", 1x Messystem, bei Siemens üblicherweise DriveClique o.ä.
> 
> ...



Habt Ihr die neuen Sinamics ? mit den 3 Stecker 1x "Leistung", 1x Messsystem , 1x Bremse 

Mein Beispiel mit der Bremse war nicht bezogen auf die Datenleitung "Grün" sondern auf das Motorkabel hast Du bestimmt mal gesehen 
ist das "Orange" zB.  4x6,0 mm²+(2x1,5 mm²) und sollte nur eine Antwort sein auf:



Hesse schrieb:


> Dann kommt jetzt vom  @Rofang sicher gleich der berechtigte Einwand:
> Dann darf die Leistung(Motor) und der TK Kontakt extern *nicht in einem *(normalen) Kabel geführt werden,
> wegen verschiedener Stromkreise in einem Kabel  …..



Bei Hesse hört es sich so an als wenn es verboten ist und diese Aussage ist falsch.
Persönlich finde ich es super wenn man versucht besser als es die Norm zu sein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und die Kunden diese Extrakosten bezahlen.



Hesse schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Hier kann man auch dann FU, Kabel & Motor als eine Einheit betrachten.
> Wenn es hier dann zu dem „Kabelfehler“ kommt trifft es halt „NUR“ FU und Motor/Geber



Das stimmt leider auch nicht weil die 24VDC zB. für die Bremse nicht aus dem FU kommen.


----------



## MSB (25 Januar 2017)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Habt Ihr die neuen Sinamics ? mit den 3 Stecker 1x "Leistung", 1x Messsystem , 1x Bremse
> Mein Beispiel mit der Bremse war nicht bezogen auf die Datenleitung "Grün" sondern auf das Motorkabel hast Du bestimmt mal gesehen
> ist das "Orange" zB.  4x6,0 mm²+(2x1,5 mm²) ...


Interessanter Smilie ... aber ja, genau so wars gemeint, und für meinen Teil habe ich das auch genaus so verstanden, bzw. schon öfters verbaut (als mir lieb ist) ... 
allerdings hatte ich bisher meistens nur 2 Stecker ... aus mir nicht näher geläufigen Gründen 

P.S. Der große rote ist schon einen Schritt weiter, der hat sogar nur noch einen Stecker 
https://beckhoff.de/german/drive_technology/am85xx.htm?id=5569119849984


----------



## Captain Future (25 Januar 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> P.S. Der große rote ist schon einen Schritt weiter, der hat sogar nur noch einen Stecker
> https://beckhoff.de/german/drive_technology/am85xx.htm?id=5569119849984



Geil 1 Stecker und der Rest wie Bremse und Daten per Wireless .... Wir sollten auch zu Beckhoff wechseln da weiß man was Man hat.


----------



## RoMe87 (26 Januar 2017)

Quatsch, sind nur alle Adern in einem Kabel, schön voneinander geschirmt


OCT heißt da "One Cable Technology", da werden also die Sensordaten zurück gegeben

http://www.beckhoff.de/EL7201-0010/


----------

